# [Suggestion] Switch 6x6 and 7x7 speedsolve on weekly competition to Mean of 3



## weatherman223 (Mar 16, 2019)

6x6 and 7x7 are the two longest speedsolve events in the WCA. Usually, it takes the average fast speedcuber around 3 minutes or so for 6x6 and 4-5 or so minutes for 7x7. Putting that all together, including scrambling, it usually takes maybe 20-25 minutes and 35-40 minutes to compete in 6x6 and 7x7 for the average speedcuber. This is WAY TOO LONG and the average of 5 formats demotivates many people from competing in the event on the weekly competitions.

My suggestion is to switch to mean of three formats for 6x6 and 7x7, like the WCA. This would be more accurate and would make it much easier to compete in these events. There are many other cons to average of 5 on the speedsolving forums than just these and I see no point in of Average of 5 being used for these events. 

I'd like to know what the community thinks of this suggestion too. Feel free to express your opinions by discussing and voting on the poll above.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 16, 2019)

I think that anyone who cares about those events is likely to do AO5S or more regularly so changing it is pointless. I also think that the speedsolving competitions shouldn't be taken too seriously and changing the format might encourage that.


----------



## Billabob (Mar 16, 2019)

I enjoy the larger amount of solves because it's a weekly competition - you can do one solve per day and still have 2 days free to catch up on missed solves. WCA competitions only have an hour or two for dozens of people to solve their 6x6/7x7, so an Ao5 would take _far_ too long. When you have an entire week to complete the solves at your own leisure, this is no longer an issue. I'd say Ao5 is perfectly fine.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 17, 2019)

Ao5 is fine, we hade mo3 until some point. Average is just a better measurement^^


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 23, 2019)

I would support switching 3x3 and especially 2x2 to Ao12, and if 8x8 or 9x9 were added possibly using Mo3 for those, but Ao5 is good for 6x6 and 7x7. Gigaminx+, both for official WCA competitions and for the forum Weekly Comp should be single.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 23, 2019)

With an average-of-five format, you don't need to complete all five solves to get a result, only four. It's not that much worse than mean-of-three in terms of time needed.

It also gives one the chance to recover from a really bad solve by just not screwing up on the rest, which isn't a thing with mean-of-three.

(In the other direction, One Wheel's idea of switching to ao12 for 222 and 333 is interesting. I'm personally in favour of this, but I feel like a number of people would strongly prefer ao5 over ao12.)


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 24, 2019)

I think the Problem with switching 2x2 to AO12 is that you'd have to split the rankings for these events. Avg12/avg5 for 2x2 is a really big difference in terms of fairness regarding luck, which is not a big problem when comparing mo3/ao5 for 6/7^^


----------

